# are freeze dried foods that bad?



## shell85 (Aug 27, 2010)

I went and bought Neptune some freeze-dried blood worms because i heard its good to diversify your betta's diet. I had them for about a week now and i haven't fed him much of it only about one as a treat in between meals. I've read other members complain that they aren't good for your bettas is that true? Did I really just waste money on a no good product?


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

No, I do not think that is true. Freeze dried bloodworms are good for them, I compared the ingredients to the regular food and it was not unhealthy. It had less fat then the regular food and was high in protein. Bloodworms are pretty good for them. 
I have been giving my bettas Omega One freeze dried bloodworms frequently (a very small piece everyday, but I don't do it couple times a week now) and they have been very healthy and happy. They love them! Just don't replace there regular food with it, and they are better as treats, that's why I quit giving one to them everyday. It's hard not to because they get so excited about it. lol

Half or less than half a bloodworm is better I think because there stomach is as big as there eyes. When I gave my female betta a whole small bloodworm for the first time, her stomach got pretty big after eating it and she wouldn't eat anything else after that till I noticed a pellet dissapeared at night and the next day. She loved it, it was just too big. lol


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

The problem with freeze-dried foods is the fact that they can cause terrible constipation and they're not as nutritious as frozen blood worms due to the freeze-drying process. Personally, I don't use any freeze dried foods because I've had a bad experience--the fish I fed them to didn't poop for a week! If you want to use them, just make sure you let them fully rehydrate by soaking them in a little tank water for at least 5 minutes and make sure you break them up into small pieces.


----------



## Arowan (Sep 2, 2010)

I personally prefer freeze-dried blood worms over pellets or flakes anyday... My fish has thrived on them. I tend to feed them just the worms every other day, sometimes longer if he's particularly bloated. My roommate's betta has grown into a nearly 3-inch monster just on freeze-dried blood worms xD


----------



## Capricorn (Sep 4, 2010)

If you feed him freeze dried foods, like Ada said just let them soak for a couple minutes to fully rehydrate and avoid bloating.


----------



## betta99 (Aug 16, 2010)

freeze dried foods are underrated


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

My bettas love freeze dried bloodworms! Only as treats though, not something I'd recommend as a staple. Damian is the only one I don't normally feed them to, as he bloats easily. I mean you could glance at him funny and he'd poof right up. I've had to change his diet because of it and seems to be doing better, but no freeze dried anything for him!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I've never had a problem with freeze dried food. I rehydrate freeze dried food before feeding. Also, bloodworms should be fed as a once or twice a week treat. They shouldn't be used as a staple food.


----------



## Ajones108 (Jul 7, 2010)

Just soak the FD food and it's fine.

Dramaqueen - we need help in the Emergencies forum. It's urgent. ><


----------

